# pro press cast iron cutter



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

has anyone used the pro press snap soil pipe cutter? i am thinking about getting one. i was in a crawl space yesterday fighting cast with my regular snap cutters while my pro press was sleeping at my shop. its a ridgid 34403 for those that havent seen one. ebay has them for $433.05. thanks in advance.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Heard both good and bad.

Just pull the trigger, its only money....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the old style c.i. snap cutters. I can't imagine dragging that thing underneath a house and using it in a crawlspace, good God.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have the old style c.i. snap cutters. I can't imagine dragging that thing underneath a house and using it in a crawlspace, good God.


it sucked working alone. it was a 3' crawlspace so that was the only positive. i think the tool would have its place IF it works.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought the new ridgid snap cutter. Compact as heck and works with either a ratchet or impact driver. I like it better then the propress version because you can rotate it to score a line on old CI.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

We use grinder and then sawzall blade for cast iron (Diablo seems to be choice of the month).

I have a set of Ridgid CI cutters, I have not used them in 20 years...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I bought the new ridgid snap cutter. Compact as heck and works with either a ratchet or impact driver. I like it better then the propress version because you can rotate it to score a line on old CI.


Agreed Ben.

I have used both and although slower, the manual version is more consistent. Especially if the CI is not in perfect condition. The press cutters work great but we have had an instance where it just crushed the old pipe. In all fairness, it was for the best because the pipe needed to go.


----------

